# [H] lot 40K [W] PP, Orks, GK, AoBR



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
I decided on a whole new hobby WarMachine so this is my new posting haves and wants. Please PM me with questions or offers.

Want
Anything PP current edition only
GK stuff
AoBR Stuff


Have 
Eldar
10 Howling Banshee Various stages from primed to base coated $25
5 Rangers Primed white some partial base coat
8 painted guardians$10
7 Guardians Primed white $10
3 warlocks primed black $15
2 warlocks bare metal $10
6 fire dragons 5 primed white 1 partially painted $15
5 striking scorpions Primed Black $12
3 Scorpions Primed white with some base coat $8
1 Scorpions exarch $5
NIB Jet Bike $15
1 very nicely painted Avatar $30

SM
AoBR Marine set (no Termies or Dread)
6 OOP Metal wolf guard terminators
Metal OOP Dread 


Rogue Trader Tanks
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartan
Rhino
Whirlwind
Predator

Terrain
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Terrain/
Fantasy farmhouse
Fantasy Inn
Ruined Temple 12x12
Ruined Temple Corner 12x10
Imperial Firebase set
Imperial Firebase command center
Imperial Firebase walkway and gun placement
Imperial mini Fortress
Eldar webway

Space Hulk
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Space Hulk/


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello mate i have a shed load of Orks i dont have a list to hand but i can sort one out would you be intrested in swapping for your space hulk ? im assuming/hoping thats its complete?


----------

